# whats in your overhead?



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

Lawyers suck .


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

knucklehead said:


> Lawyers suck .


Ok...


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Nice to see some have it broken down so well. I have been trying to break it down into categories/ subcategories this week.

When figuring overhead do some of you just toss on a predetermined % to the cost of each job out of blindness or do you actually break it down further.

I have been treating my company as an individual employee and just done matching pay while being solo. 50% to me 50% in saving to pay anything the company needs.

Example: $1000 job i personally take 500 for salary/ 500 savings. That saving buys tools, gas, car insurance/repairs, etc.

But since i have dreams to expand I know i have to look harder at the true numbers.


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

Driftweed said:


> Nice to see some have it broken down so well. I have been trying to break it down into categories/ subcategories this week.
> 
> When figuring overhead do some of you just toss on a predetermined % to the cost of each job out of blindness or do you actually break it down further.
> 
> ...


I think it's important to run the numbers at least twice a year on your overhead. Other than the obvious keeping tabs on your expenditures.......it helps you think about your wish list.....things you'd like to add to your operation/business.

Your backlog can help determine if now is the time to add in enough overhead to cover your expansion, new tools etc.


__________________
Mike


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Thats kinda why i backed down a little. I had two helpers, designated company truck. I tried it out for a few months, then backed down (mostly cause employees were unreliable). 

So I know I can make the sales. But before I ramp up I want my books in order.

I want to pay $10- $15/hr plus a killer health ben package to rival the factories. That's good wages here. Finding a $10/hr job is hard. Add in benefits and I am certain I can find better help.

I have talked to my insurance agent about the costs of liability, workers comp, & healthcare.

I have talked to a lawyer about retainer fees to review/ draw up contracts & collect past due invoices.

I have been compiling a list of potential clientelle complete with mailing addresses for marketing purposes. As well as found a few organizations to join to get in front of clients.

Once I can dial in the numbers better, and develop training procedures, I am gona make the jump again.

For right now, though, there is equipment to buy. While I am chugging away solo, I have been researching hardcore. Although I have a personal goal of september, the more realistic goal is april of 2014.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

knucklehead said:


> Lawyers suck .


Until you need one....


----------

